# Coding for Procedure Unsuccessful



## randiroyder (Sep 24, 2009)

I need help on coding for this PICC that was unsuccessful. Here is the Dr. documentation.

"The patient was preppped and draped in a sterile fashion using ultrasound guidance. The basilic and brachial veins were located. We did gain access with a needle to both of these veins, but we were unable to thread a wire successfully. After several attempts, procedure was aborted and Interventional Radiology consult has been written. Approximately 1 hour was spent on this."

Would I code for the procedure and then add a modifier, if so which modifier?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hopp (Sep 25, 2009)

*Coding for Procedure unsuccessful*

Hi - I probably would code the procedure using the appropriated procedure code and append with a 53 modifier Discontinued Procedure and send the operative note along with the claim
Deborah, CPC


----------



## randiroyder (Sep 28, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you, that is what I was thinking but I wanted a second opinion.

Thank you again.


----------

